# Downtown Restoration & some climbing fun



## Outdoor Improvements (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

are you painting that tower?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok I'm a painter and all, but you would'nt find me past the first red section on that tower!


----------



## Outdoor Improvements (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, that is me working my way down the tower. My brother-in-law was a fireman and had a tower maintenece company on the side; I worked with him for a summer and we painted approx. 20-towers from 500 to 1100 feet. It isn't too bad, it is actually safer than climbing a 20' ladder because there is no way you are going to fall off as long as you are using you harness correctly. Good money too!!


----------



## SgtBaldy (Aug 16, 2007)

Better bring your lunch up with you huh?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I think my lunch would definitely come up.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm curious... how did you paint that? Brush and Roll?

What is the typical system for those?


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

It would really suck if you got all the way to the top and had to take a dump.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I like a job where nobody is looking over your shoulder all the time!
r


----------



## Firemike (May 29, 2007)

DelW said:


> It would really suck if you got all the way to the top and had to take a dump.


Or forgot your brush/roller.....


----------



## Outdoor Improvements (Aug 23, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> I'm curious... how did you paint that? Brush and Roll?
> 
> What is the typical system for those?


We use carwash mitts. Perferably, you have two guys, one doing the white and the other doing the orange. So if you ever see a guy with either a white or an orange hand, you'll know what he has been doing.


----------



## Outdoor Improvements (Aug 23, 2007)

Firemike said:


> Or forgot your brush/roller.....


 
On my one of my first towers, after climbing approx. 30+ minutes to the top, my gallon of paint came loose and fell to the bottom. Not only did I have to climb back down for another and then back up again, I also had to repaint everthing the dropped gallon spilled on. Not a good day but it was a learning expierience!!


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

You know I have a lot of respect for a painting crew that would spend 30 minutes climbing one of those towers with a can of paint and painting it all by hand, literally! 

Coming from a residential repaint perspective I can only picture the conversation that goes on when one of those things needs painting...

"I don't know honey should we get the towers painted this year before winter?" 

"No, lets just get the ten story tower done this year and save up to have the 30 done next year..."


----------



## Thomas Zayatz (Feb 26, 2008)

at that height I think your dump would burn up on re-entry. If not just tell em' it your puttin' a special faux finish on the top section to keep the birds off.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

I have to say, that is a one hell of a job! Love the building, but you would never get me back down from that tower after I climbed up. One look down and you would need air support.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

Kerik, Whats your product for that:blink:?
Got ya...........


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

DW, Obviously you know our products for the Building, but the tower.... We do not currently have a product. I wouldnt want to recommend something that might cause Outdoor Improvements to slip and fall or be even remotely responsible for any safety issues. I would need to see the spec, but offhand, I dont think our products are designed for that application. 
Keir


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Outdoor Improvements said:


> On my one of my first towers, after climbing approx. 30+ minutes to the top, my gallon of paint came loose and fell to the bottom. Not only did I have to climb back down for another and then back up again, I also had to repaint everthing the dropped gallon spilled on. Not a good day but it was a learning expierience!!


Starting at the top would solve this problem and possibly the bathroom problem too.


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

DelW said:


> It would really suck if you got all the way to the top and had to take a dump.


Yeah, but taking a tinkle would be neat.


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't think my extension poles are long enough


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

KeirK said:


> DW, Obviously you know our products for the Building, but the tower.... We do not currently have a product. I wouldnt want to recommend something that might cause Outdoor Improvements to slip and fall or be even remotely responsible for any safety issues. I would need to see the spec, but offhand, I dont think our products are designed for that application.
> Keir


Keir, Well aware of your products...just couldn't resist the comment.
Not much "green" paint for tower painting avail.!!!!!!!!!


----------

